

Lenseless glasses all the rage in Hong Kong where many are myopic - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203699404577044020959385832.html?mod=WSJ_hps_RIGHTTopCarousel_1

======
jinushaun
I was wondering when this would happen... Glasses have transcended
practicality into fashion. They are now no different from shoes, belts or
watches. In that case, lensless glasses are an eventuality. US hipsters are
already doing this, but not to the degree that HK is doing it.

I admit, there are many days where I wish I could wear my contacts _with_ my
glasses.

~~~
r00fus
Watches I agree are basically jewelry, but shoes and belt?

Belts still serve real functions for 99% of their users (I wear a belt because
I don't want to wear suspenders and an elastic waist-bands on my pants don't
dry well)

Improperly fit and ill-maintained shoes are often a source of back pain and
numerous alignment issues.

